# Mouth of Two Hearted



## glassjh

Has anybody been up to the mouth lately? Curious where the mouth is dumping out to Superior. Last year the winter built up a real long peninsula and the mouth was way east of the campground. Also the beach was really narrow leaving not much area to fish. Will be heading up in late September. Pics welcome 

Any Indian nets around the area?


----------



## tito

Its proly about how you remember it. I was up there mid May. The peninsula is pretty wide if thats the beach your reffering to


----------



## hear fishie fishie

glassjh said:


> Has anybody been up to the mouth lately? Curious where the mouth is dumping out to Superior. Last year the winter built up a real long peninsula and the mouth was way east of the campground. Also the beach was really narrow leaving not much area to fish. Will be heading up in late September. Pics welcome
> 
> Was there Sunday(July 31st ) . Long narrow peninsula along shoreline now. Possibly a mile long. Didn't see end of it. Very good blueberry picking right now in burned over area of a few years ago.
> Didn't fish there and guy Camped next to me wasn't having any luck fishing.


----------



## glassjh

Thanks guys


----------



## woodsyman762

glassjh said:


> Thanks guys


Wife and I were up there a couple of weeks ago for 5 days, lots of bluberry picking saw a bear with 2 cubs, weather was kind of wet and cool which did not bother us. And the mouth is way to the east in 45 years of going up there never seen it that far down, I usually fish the trough where it dump's in but the wind was rocking and waves crashing, so I didn't fish, still beats work


----------



## tito

Heres a nice fly by


----------



## Gamechanger

Great video Tito...simply beautiful. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## fishmark

Nice video.
River was like that about twenty....maybe twenty five years ago from a ice dam. Haven't been there in eight years. Time to get reacquainted.


----------



## CousinMose

That is a beautiful video! Thanks


----------



## The Eyes Have It

We stopped there a couple weeks ago, we did wet a line, right in the middle of a hot sunny day. We caught 1 little perch, then decided to go find some cooler trout spots. Ended up with enough brookies for dinner.


----------



## ottertrapper

Is the beach at the mouth of the two hearted rocky shoreline? Never been there


----------



## glassjh

A mix of sand and rocks mostly


----------



## glassjh

Any news lately from the mouth? I'll be up next Saturday camping at the mouth so will post a report after but seeing if things are in full swing.


----------



## pier rat

just got back last night from the mouth of the TH, no Coho to speak of yet, you may hit it just right this coming weekend depending on the weather. Good luck !!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Lots of rain and cooler temps. This should help out.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I don't want to totally derail this thread from fishing, but I would note that if you are thinking about a trip to the mouth of the Two-Hearted I would consider taking the route from the west side of Newberry, even if you are coming from the east. There are county routes mapped going up from the Tahquamenon area that look shorter, but I won't plan to use those again, myself.

I have only been up that way twice but each time I have sworn to never drive Luce County 500 ever again, even if it means a longer route on the west side through Newberry. But that would mean a majority of the journey would be on pavement.

That road has to be one of the worst public roads I have driven in many years. And I drive off pavement a very great deal, in many states a year. Abandoned mine and timber roads can be in better shape than that one.

What is the deal there - does the County Commissioner for that township just not have any pull at all? No one likes them? Luce County just doesn't want people up in there in general? They are too broke?


----------



## hunterjb6

So in response to the last post. I would agree that 500 can be a miserable road to travel. Although with that said, we happened to up there last week and it was a welcome site to see that they had just graded 500. So the wife and I wanted to see if there may have been a fish or two around while celebrating our anniversary, and unfortunately no fish that evening, although it was a great evening none the less. For as much as we love spending time there in Gods country (and home away from home we call it), it never ceases to amaze me that the beauty and the rare sites can be so breath taking! For those of you that have never been there here are a couple pictures from that evening. For those of you that have, you can surely understand the pictures do not do it justice if you have stood on the banks and seen similar sites!

View attachment 226522


View attachment 226523
View attachment 226524


----------



## The Eyes Have It

Great pics!....Made the trip down that long,bumpy, dusty, or muddy road worth it.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Great pics, looks awesome ....I remember about 30 years ago driving the fox river rd. running NW along that river out of Seney. Worst washboard rd. I'd ever driven. About broke your teeth :lol:


----------



## fishmark

I can't remember if the camp area has a water supply? Anyone know?


----------

